# chicken chow mein/fried rice



## angelarleyba (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a good recipe for chicken chow mein with soft noodles and or fried rice? My sisters and I get together once a month for a "girls night" and this month we want chinese food. I found a recipe for wonton soup, sweet and sour chicken and bbq pork but I'm having trouble finding the fried rice and chow mein recipes. Thanks!

Angela


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

See if any of the fried noodle recipes might be of use. You can replace the meat with chicken.


----------



## woodman (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a great fried rice recipe.

I'll post it for you in a separate thread with pics.


----------



## linguini (Jun 6, 2008)

chicken chow mein with soft noodles and or fried rice?

chicken chow mein IS noodles

Heres a recipe I found ...

chicken chow mein

orientalcookbook.co.uk/chinese.php?recipe=77


----------

